

Market Your Software With Rob Walling - charleshaanel
http://foolishadventure.com/audio/how-to-market-your-software-with-rob-walling-fa128/

======
mmahemoff
Check out the podcast Rob co-hosts if you like it, always lots of practical
advice. <http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/>

~~~
Ecio78
I agree with you, Startups for the Rest of Us is one of my favourite podcast,
not too long (30-40min) but every week (or so) is full of great advices

------
pkorzeniewski
Very interesting, I'll definitiely look into more of these podcasts, but I
don't agree with Rob on one thing - that downloadable desktop software is
going away. Sure, web apps are easier to deliver and support, and there are
many cases where it's a completely sufficient solution, but there are also
cases where it just won't work. Filesystem access, OS integration,
performance, reliability and a lot of other, smaller things makes writing a
complex software really hard using web technologies, especially from the user
experience perspective. The biggest issue in my opinion however is that web
apps relies completely on internet connection, both to work with and to access
your data. Nowadays the network infrastructure is rather stable, but it surely
isn't as reliable as having the software and data locally (and making backups
of course). We already have a lot of web based IDEs, graphic editors, office
suites and so on, yet I don't know a single person who uses them for serious
stuff.

~~~
rwalling
>>I don't agree with Rob on one thing - that downloadable desktop software is
going away

You're right, "going away" is a strong way to put it, but in the context of "I
want to build an app that has a viable market," unless you really know what
you are doing, stick to web or mobile.

Desktop apps are, with a few exceptions that you listed, "going away" as a
viable market for bootstrapped entrepreneurs. When in doubt, go web or mobile.

Re: internet connectivity: At this point I am never without an internet
connection when I want one, and looking ahead just a few years, the world will
be blanketed with it much like you can now access AC power in the vast
majority of places you can go. So thinking ahead just a couple years you can
imagine how this will continue the trend of apps moving away from the desktop.

~~~
cpursley
Agreed - desktop apps are going away for the vast majority of people. Non
technical people don't like or understand how to install software (or are
afraid to do so because of viruses). Eight out of 10 times, I prefer web based
software. Now that we're all connected 99.6% of the time, web based software
is feasible. I actually relish those rare moments without a connection.

------
charleshaanel
If you listen to the conversation 35 mins (I've done so 3x times), it's very
insightful.

This is the kind of stuff that a growth hacker really gets. The way I see it,
in the B2B market, outside of Hubspot, very few companies are doing this as a
solid lead generation and lead conversion strategy.

------
frozenport
People are people but they are not always sitting in my car. How do I claim My
LLC was actually with me?

~~~
I_am_the_tree
Sorry, but that makes no sense...

~~~
frozenport
Because its important that you are actually sitting there! Which incidentally
was similar to the argument given.

